# Annual Leave Entitlement



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Need some help on this one.

According the UAE labour law, it is as follow:

*Article 75
A worker shall, for each year of service, be entitled to an annual leave of not less than:
1. Two days a month, where the worker’s period of service is more than six
months but less than one year.
2. 30 days a year, where the worker’s period of service is more than one year.
Where a worker's service is terminated, he shall be entitled to annual leave in
respect of fractions of the last year.*

Please do note that as per article 37, probation period is also calculated as part of the period of service.

So after a year of service, how many days of leave would i have accumulated? 12 days or 24 days according to the article?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

For each 12 months you complete, you get 30 days leave


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> For each 12 months you complete, you get 30 days leave


AFAIK, that's only applicable if you work 48 hours a week (6 days).


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not seen that stipulated on any contract or in the labour law.

So, as I work way in excess of the 48hrs, do I get extra time off :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

So what is the correct defination of article 75? Should it be a 12 days or 24 days? 

1 - 6 months = 0 days
6 - 12 months = 24 days (as probation periods are calculated as period of service therefore 12 days is for 1 - 6 months)

Is the above calculation correct? 

30 days per year is only after a year of service, which means 2nd year of service onwards.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

No I think it means 1 year + 1 day, which is the second year.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious - is it not specified in the contract you signed with the employer ?
(I know - had it been that simple, you wouldn't have asked the question here)
To be honest very few people on this forum would know for sure as it is a very very specific question on the law and I am guessing that you and your employer are disagreeing on how many days of leave you have left.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually i have not sign any contract yet, i am still waiting for my employment visa which they applied 1 month ago. I am posted here from Singapore therefore i want to make sure about the benefits i should be entitled to before i really sign on that dotted line. 

If everything really goes bad, at most i will be posted back to Singapore but if they really need me here, i think they can do something about it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So if you have not signed the contract, couldn't you just ask them to specify that you will get 30 days of leave a year ? Every employment contract I have signed (in dubai and in the more developed parts of the world) has the no. of days of leave mentioned. 
The labour law specifies the absolute minimum and the companies are free to specify benefits which are better than the labour law


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Pointed taken! Because i want to know what kind of useful information i would have in hand to challenge their understanding of UAE labour law. 

Based on article 75 use in conjuction with article 37, minimum how many days of leave do you think i would have accumulate after a year of service?


----------

